# Sandpaper grit vs Micromesh vs others



## Chris Bar

Have searched but have not found a chart that shows the equivalent grit sizes between regular sandpaper (garnet, silicone carbide or aluminum oxide...all the same grit measurement I think) and Micromesh.  Have sanded from 220 to 1500 with silicon carbide and want to switch to Micromesh and go on up to 12000 but not drop a size in the process.

Second question:  Norton sandpaper.  How does one determine the abrasive material on 6x8 sheets in original Norton packaging.  Neither the package nor sheets specify the material, only the grit size and that it is waterproof paper.  Is this typical of Norton?  Or do they manufacture only one abrasive...I know they make aluminum oxide since one package I have states that abrasive material.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## tim self

here you go.
http://www.penturners.org/olduploads/jeff/2007313144726_Micro-mesh.jpg


----------



## Chris Bar

Thanks Tim.  Thought I had seen soemthing like that before but when it is needed, you know...it disappears :biggrin:.  Will print and put in my notebook.  Now I can get back to that one project.  Had a good finishing method worked out before Christmas, but I did not takes notes and forget exactly how I did it without sanding.  Now, again, back to sanding.


----------

